# Temp files multiplying



## cjd (Sep 29, 2006)

I created an MS word document (2003 version). It has since created 25 temp documents that all begin with *~WRL(then four numbers).tmp*

Can you please tell me why this would be happening? :4-dontkno Is there a way to stop this and clean up duplicates? Thank you.


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

These backups are generally quick saves for recovery in case Word crashes before you save the file. You may want to consider using Cleanup. http://cleanup.stevengould.org/

*WARNING* Cleanup deletes EVERYTHING out of temp/temporary folders and does not make backups.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Cjd, what epos159 said regarding the nature of these files, is true. Typically you see them while your document is still open, and they disappear when you exit Word. Normally if you see them in a PC with MS Word not running, they were left behind after a crash or program hang. What is the case with you - are they left behind and remain in your hard disk even when you exit Word, or not?


----------



## cjd (Sep 29, 2006)

> What is the case with you - are they left behind and remain in your hard disk even when you exit Word, or not?


Zazula,
Thank you so much for answering me so quickly. I have been hesitant to download programs I am not familiar with, so I appreciate being able to double check the suggestion. 

epos159, 
Thank you, too.

Yes, even after Word is closed, the tmp files remain. I even restarted and they were still there in My Documents file. It seems curious that most of these files are all copies of one particular document, although there are other ~WRL(name).tmp files within the same folder not related to this particular document.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Cjd, please have a look at the Description of how Word creates temporary files

As you can see, in your case the temporary files are ~WRL####.tmp ones, which means they are Clipboard files.



> When Word copies and pastes between documents, it may create a temporary file in the same directory as the source file--especially if the source file is saved or closed. The temporary file represents the information that was referenced by the Clipboard prior to saving the file. Word creates this temporary file by renaming the old copy of the file to a temporary file name.
> 
> Word may occasionally have to maintain a link to a file after it is closed. This occurs when text has been copied to the Clipboard from the file. When you close a file, Word attempts the following actions:
> • If the selection that was copied to the Clipboard does not contain multiple sections or a picture, or is not large, Word copies the piece of the document to the scratch file.
> • If the copied selection does contain pictures or multiple sections, or if the file is on a floppy disk, Word copies the entire file to the Temp directory and moves the pointer there.


Well the Scratch file mentioned above is 64KB by default (this can change, if you wish so), which means that if you were working on a particular document where you were copying or cutting big chunks of text and/or graphics, it is possible that in all those instances Word was forced to create a separate Clipboard Temp File.

My suggestion? Locate all these ~WRL####.tmp files, move them to the Recycle Bin, and verify:
a. If all the MS Word documents that relate to them, open correctly and without problems.
b. If this behavior is repeated and exactly under which circumstances.

After having posted back on the above, you will be counseled on what to do with the temp files in the Recycle Bin. Till then, there's no need to do anything else or download any third-party program.


----------



## cjd (Sep 29, 2006)

> My suggestion? Locate all these ~WRL####.tmp files, move them to the Recycle Bin, and verify:
> 
> a. If all the MS Word documents that relate to them, open correctly and without problems. Confirming these documents can open corrrectly and without problems
> 
> b. If this behavior is repeated and exactly under which circumstances. No further instances of replication


:smile:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Cjd, it seems to me that you can safely empty your Recycle Bin at any time from now on, without any negative consequenses to your documents. If you search your computer and find other temporary files created by MS Word, open them and use the MS KB Article to identify their source; if the original document opens and works OK, then you can move them in the Recycle Bin and purge them at scheduled Disk Cleanups.


----------



## cjd (Sep 29, 2006)

Zazula,
Thank you for your help in resolving my problem and answering my questions.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

You're welcome, cjd, I'm glad you resolved the issue. Stick around TSF, regardless having of problems or not.


----------

